# SanMar/Sport-Tek Shirt ST350 info



## GO LIVE (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone know where the Sport-Tek Competitor Tee ST350 is made? I think Mexico but I am not sure. Anyone have this shirt? I checked the site, no luck. 

Thx- 

Tom


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## GO LIVE (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you! However, a representative just called me back saying they are made in Tanzania and China as well. I am assuming for different colors.


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

GO LIVE said:


> Thank you! However, a representative just called me back saying they are made in Tanzania and China as well. I am assuming for different colors.


Could be but it just depends sometimes they just come in mixed being the same color.. I usually only deal with white or silver for the sublimation..


----------



## xcelr8hard (Jan 27, 2011)

guero3384 said:


> Could be but it just depends sometimes they just come in mixed being the same color.. I usually only deal with white or silver for the sublimation..


Jesse,
What settings are you using for the ST350? I am not having much luck.
Thanks,
Butch


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think they sublimate great, they run a little on the large side though.
I recommend you keep some on hand for customers to try on.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

We have screen printed on ST350 and customers seem to like them. Pretty good product at a decent price. Yes, I also recommend keeping a couple on hand for customers to try on.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

superD70 said:


> I think they sublimate great, they run a little on the large side though.
> I recommend you keep some on hand for customers to try on.


I have tried to sublimate them but no matter what I do I get a press line from my 16x20 fusion press. I use a teflon pillow and really light pressure and still no success. Any advice?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I use a Teflon pillow and a Teflon cover sheet, light pressure @ 350* for 60 sec.
You are getting a press mark and not the outline of your paper? Correct?
If so I'd say your temp & pressure are too high still


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

superD70 said:


> I use a Teflon pillow and a Teflon cover sheet, light pressure @ 350* for 60 sec.
> You are getting a press mark and not the outline of your paper? Correct?
> If so I'd say your temp & pressure are too high still


I do use a pillow and a teflon cover sheet. I always tear the paper by hand around the image to not have a line but it is always my press that leaves a 16x20 box around the shirt. The pressure reads a 1 on my fusion press.


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

xcelr8hard said:


> Jesse,
> What settings are you using for the ST350? I am not having much luck.
> Thanks,
> Butch


I use medium pressure at 410 degrees for 30 seconds...


----------



## guero3384 (Feb 21, 2011)

superD70 said:


> I use a Teflon pillow and a Teflon cover sheet, light pressure @ 350* for 60 sec.
> You are getting a press mark and not the outline of your paper? Correct?
> If so I'd say your temp & pressure are too high still


I have always got the outline of the paper? If im not mistaken i think after the first wash the line comes off from the paper...


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

From my experience any press marks on polyester never wash out


----------

